# Trade DIYs



## Tdawg (May 10, 2020)

hi, i have extra DIYs that I want to trade with other DIYs or furnitures:

1 recipe = 5 furnitures to catalog (only to register in catalog, you will get your items back)
I will try to update the list after every trade so its updated
I am interested in trades only ( sorry.. )
my wishlist diy: https://nook.exchange/u/tdawg/wishlist
my wishlist catalouge: https://villagerdb.com/user/tdawg123/list/wishlist

my DIYs:
Acoustic guitar
Angled signpost
Apple rug
Aries rocking chair
Armor shoes        2
Bamboo doll
Bamboo drum
Bamboo flooring
Bamboo lunch box    3
Bamboo noodle slide
Bamboo shelf        3
Bamboo-shoot lamp    2
Bamboo speaker
Bamboo stopblock    2
Bamboo stool
Bamboo wall
Bamboo wall decoration    2
Barrel
Basket pack
Beekeeper's hive    2
Birdbath
Birdhouse
Bone doorplate        2
Bonsai shelf
Brown herringbone wall
Cabin wall
Cardboard sofa        2
Cherry lamp        2
Cherry rug
Cherry speakers        3
Cherry umbrella        3
Clackercart        3
Clothesline
Cutting board
Cosmos wreath
Crest doorplate        2
Dark bamboo rug
Dark wooden-mosaic wall
DIY workbench
Doghouse        2
Firewood        2
Flat garden rock    3
Floral swag
Garden bench        2
Garden rock        2
Garden wagon
Giant teddy bear
Gold bar
Golden arowana model    4
Golden casket
Golden dishes
Golden dung beetle
Golden gears
Golden toilet
Golden wall        2
Gold-screen wall
Gong            3
Grass skirt        4
Grass standee        2
Hanging terrarium
Hedge standee
Honeycomb flooring
Iron frame        2
Iron hanger stand    2
Iron shelf
Iron wall rack
Ironwood cart
Ironwood cupboard    2
Ironwood chair
Ironwood clock
Ironwood low table    2
Ironwood table
Jail bars
Juicy-apple TV
Jungle flooring
Jungle wall        2
Kettlebell
Kettle bathtub
Knitted-grass backpack    4
Knight's helmet
Large cardboard boxes
Leaf umbrella
Leaf mask
Lily record player
Light bamboo rug
Log bench        7
Log decorative shelves    2
Log dining table    2
Log extra-long sofa    3
Log garden lounge    2
Log pack        3
Log round table        3
Log stakes
Log wall-mounted clock    2
Lucky gold cat          2
Magazine rack
Manga-library wall    2
Medium cardboard boxed
Modeling clay        2
Modern wood wall    2
Money flooring        3
Mossy garden rock    2
Mountain standee
Mum cushion
Music stand        3
Natural garden chair    2
Natural square table    3
Oil-barrel bathtub    5
Orange end table    2
Orange rug
Orange wall
Palm-tree lamp        3
Pan flute
Pansy table        2
Paw-print doorplate
Peach chair        3
Peach dress
Peach hat
Peach rug
Peach wall        2
Pear bed
Pear rug        2
Pear umbrella
Pear wall
Plain wooden shop sign
Pitfall seed
Pond stone
Pot
Pretty tulip wreath
Shell fountain        2
Shell rug
Simple DIY workbench    2
Standard umbrella stand    3
Star wand
Stacked magazines
Steel-frame wall
Steamer-basket set
Stone table        2
Tall garden rock    4
Tiki torch        3
Tiny library        2
Traditional star coat
Tree standee
Trophy case        2
Tulip surpise box
Unglazed dish set
Water pump
Western-style stone    3
Wild log bench        4
Wild-wood wall
Windflower fan
Woodland wall
Wooden bucket
Wooden chair        2
Wooden chest        3
Wooden-block bed
Wooden-block table
Wooden-block wall clock    3
Wooden end table    2
Wooden-knot wall    3
Wooden low table
Wooden mini table
Wooden stool        2
Wooden table mirror    2
Wooden toolbox


----------



## boorah (May 10, 2020)

Hey! I can trade you;

Bamboo basket
Tea table
Deer decoration
cool hyacinth wreath

for;
bamboo shelf
gold screen wall
hyacinth lamp
coconut juice?


----------



## Rhilynn (May 10, 2020)

Wooden waste bin,Rose bed~
I can trade backyard lawn,garden wagon


----------



## brangein (May 10, 2020)

Hihi Peach surprise box, Shell arch, and Apple hat DIYs for your Golden gear and Gold-screen wall DIY?


----------



## mintycream (May 10, 2020)

Deer scare
Garden wagon
Windflower crown 
Fruit wreath

For your:
Wooden low table 
Sauna heater
Pansy crown
Tall lantern
?


----------



## brangein (May 10, 2020)

Made an edit, 3 for 2 of yours if thats ok thanks!

Peach surprise box, Shell arch, and Apple hat DIYs for your Golden gear and Gold-screen wall DIY


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 10, 2020)

Hi can I please trade your barbell and kettle bell for my pile of zen cushions and terrarium


----------



## Nougat (May 10, 2020)

Hi, 

I have the following from your wishlist:
peach surprise box

could we trade for the standard umbrella stand?


----------



## nyanicat (May 10, 2020)

I have the cherry rug DIY. Trade for Bonsai Shelf DIY?


----------



## atriosocool (May 10, 2020)

Hello! I have the wooden mosaic wall recipe! Could i trade it for the iron garden chair?


----------



## stargurg (May 10, 2020)

how much for acoustic guitar, modeling clay, tiny library, traditional star coat, & ukelele?


----------



## Tdawg (May 10, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the following from your wishlist:
> peach surprise box
> ...


sorry i got peach surprise box just now


----------



## Nougat (May 10, 2020)

Tdawg said:


> sorry i got peach surprise box just now


no worries! are you also selling your DIYs?


----------



## n00b (May 10, 2020)

Im interested in the street piano and juicy apple TV!

can trade an ironwood clock in return
+100k


----------



## Tdawg (May 10, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> how much for acoustic guitar, modeling clay, tiny library, traditional star coat, & ukelele?





Nougat said:


> no worries! are you also selling your DIYs?





n00b said:


> Im interested in the street piano and juicy apple TV!
> 
> can trade an ironwood clock in return
> +100k





I am only interested in DIYs right now sorry..


----------



## Nougat (May 10, 2020)

Tdawg said:


> I am only interested in DIYs right now sorry..


aw, let's hope i find a diy you need today!


----------



## n00b (May 10, 2020)

No problem
Street piano diy for ironwood clock diy


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Spends (May 10, 2020)

I've got the Pear wardrobe and Cosmos shower.

Willing to trade for iron garden table and golden dishes.


----------



## JenjenLand (May 10, 2020)

I have:
Zen-style stone
Golden candlestick
Bamboo sphere
Cherry Rug
Golden helmet

Could i have:
decoy duck
bamboo floor lamp
hanging terrarium
?


----------



## aprilofblossom (May 10, 2020)

bamboo sphere and chic mums crown for Ukulele, wooden bucket, wooden bookshelf? And if you are are up for it, I would actually love the wild log bench as well! But if not the other 3 are fine


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

charboard chair and ironwood clock DIY for gold armor and tall garden rock DIY ?


----------



## Tdawg (May 10, 2020)

aprilofblossom said:


> bamboo sphere and chic mums crown for Ukulele, wooden bucket, wooden bookshelf? And if you are are up for it, I would actually love the wild log bench as well! But if not the other 3 are fine



I got Bamboo sphere just now, but I can do wooden bucket +wooden bookshelf/ukulele for chic mums


----------



## aprilofblossom (May 10, 2020)

would you do wooden bookshelf and ukulele for chic mum crown?


----------



## ChrisPTaco (May 10, 2020)

Can I trade a mush lamp DIY for the Plain wooden shop sign?


----------



## Applebunny (May 10, 2020)

Hi! 
Im in need of an ironwood cupboard DIY. I have a snazzy pansy wreath DIY to trade?


----------



## Tdawg (May 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Kiara12 (May 10, 2020)

I can offer a pansy wreath DIY and some IGB for the butter churn, bonsai shelf, and water dispenser!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Kiara12 said:


> I can offer a pansy wreath DIY and some IGB for the butter churn, bonsai shelf, and water dispenser!


How many bells would you want?


----------



## Tdawg (May 10, 2020)

Kiara12 said:


> I can offer a pansy wreath DIY and some IGB for the butter churn, bonsai shelf, and water dispenser!


I can do pansy wreath for 2 of butter churn, bonsai shelf, and water dispenser


----------



## Kiara12 (May 10, 2020)

Tdawg said:


> I can do pansy wreath for 2 of butter churn, bonsai shelf, and water dispenser


Ok! Will you do IGB for the third? And if so how much?


----------

